# Is this Java moss???



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought this was java moss, but someone told me that it definitely isn't. What do you guys think?














Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Its either Taiwan or Christmas

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KJSMSW (Mar 24, 2014)

Definitely not Java.

Not sure the specific species, though.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

not java, looks like Taiwan or christmas


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I looked at a bunch of photos of Taiwan moss and I think that is probably what it is. It does look very similar but still a bit different in how it tends to branch out in kind of a star shape.


----------

